# size vs. age Angelfish



## suzscott (Jul 31, 2008)

I've searched the internet now for 2 weeks trying to find what constitutes breeding size in angelfish & found the answer of 8 - 12 months but not knowing how old my fish are that answer isn't helping. 

Guess my question is, what size is the average 8 - 12 month angel? (Taking into consideration different rearing methods, water quality etc) I've seen the grading system of dime, nickel, quarter & half dollar but can't seem to put that into an age perspective. 

I have 2 koi's that are sparing & lip locking etc but they are only half dollar bodysize and I assumed they were too young to breed. 

Can anyone offer me a general rule of thumb of how large to start breeding not using age? 

TIA!


----------



## Mystique (Jun 12, 2008)

Generally half-dollar size are a bit too young. But if they are sparing and IF tubes are down and they can be sexed, I would say pull them. 
If you start breeding them too early they will burn out more quickly.
Do you want to keep this pair for breeding only?
If you wait till they are fully mature you will get bigger and better spawns.
Then there's the question of whether or not you want the parents to raise them? IF they will you won't have as many fry.
I can think of many different scenarios for this "pair". 
I see you are in PA so you won't be at the meeting to talk w/me
I used to run a farm w/over 160 prs. of angels
Becky


----------



## suzscott (Jul 31, 2008)

HI Becky

Thanks for the reply. No tubes showing and I've sat there for hours like some sort of fishy perv looking. LOL Talk about needing a hobby!

No plans for any of them. I'd be thrilled if they bred but not too disappointed if they didn't. The LFS will take they offspring but they are a small shop and sooner or later I'd have more youngsters than homes. 

I had the 4 adults in the 46 gallon by themselves and was sure the two zebras were a pair. Well since moving them into their own tank, they're just hanging out. Just goes to show you can force nature! 

Hopefully today I'll be able to find a hardness test and perhaps that might answer some questions too. 

160 pairs sounds like heaven in a tank! No meeting, FL is way too far away although a vacation sounds nice.


----------



## Mystique (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck with the sexing ...perv hahaha LOL Don't feel bad I've watched 5 spawn together with a magnifying glass !!! the male will be small and pointed while the female will have a thicker blunter tube. 
I love zebras..you don't see them at all here anymore.
Becky


----------

